# the Dead Walk II



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been super busy recently plus not to mention very unmotivated as far as sculpting and building props. Well I pushed forward and after several failed attempts I finished up this little lady. She's a follow up to the Dead Walk (check out my site). Yes it really took hours and hours of brainstorming to come up with the Dead Walk 2. Anyway she's super sculpey on a wood base painted w/ acrylic. Hope you like her.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice! Great attention to detail. 

Can I have her for my desk at work?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Excellent work as always. Perhaps she could get a movie deal in a zombie women's penitentiary movie. That would be pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! She's hot for a dead chic. Looks like it belongs in the Unleashed lineup. Very nice work.

-TM


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

so very cool!!! Love it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Me likey


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW thats awsome, i want one


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice job. What is the scale and/or how tall is she?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That rocks out. Hardcore.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy guacamole!!! Amazing work! Very good at what you do dub.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great Job dub
did you make the tiny clothes too..LOL
like the blue color too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice work...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How tall is she?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I love her! She's cute, hot, and scary!  All the best things one could ask for!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww! i want one!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments much appreciated. To answer a few questions she's about 7 inches tall and the clothes were "borrowed" from my daughters toy chest. I just cut them to fit. Again thanks.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that looks great dubbax3- are you going to new england gathering-if so bring them love to see them up close


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

totally awesome work! another great peice!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent detail! I love everything about her!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Is she single?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

She must be the sister or girlfriend of the ZombieSirens splashscreen covergirl. (Crank up your sound with lots of bass if you visit the site; that guy makes awesome music).


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this. But now that I found her,Wow! She is just to amazing-Great job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

She looks a little blue... is she sad or is she cold?

Seriously, very nice job.


----------

